# TV Won't Recongnise Hard Drive



## Rose3033 (Feb 13, 2010)

I have a lacie external hard drive and when I connect it to my sansung TV HDMI port ( mode not supported ) comes up all my cables are new and my hard drive works fine on my computer . it also work fine on my tv until now My Samsung is a LCD TV Model # LN46A750RIF 
My Lacie is a Multimedie Hard Disk USB2.0/HDMI Model # ACWO30A-12U for some reason the TV won't recognise the external hard drive .I also tried my HDMI cord with my DVD player and it worked fine I also rebooted my TV and hard drive and then I tried pulling all the plugs I also reformatting my hard drive and nothing worked same message( mode not supported ) any information I could get would be appreciated Thank You Rose3033
************


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

I've never heard of connecting a hard drive to HDMI...


----------



## Rose3033 (Feb 13, 2010)

H: The new external hard drives has multimedia player in it with HDMI Capability MY brother has his working for a couple months I had mine working for a couple of weaks until I got this promblem , so I guess I try setting up my computer to run on my Tv .
Thanks


----------

